# VacMaster Pro 380 Vacuum Sealer - Save $50. 1 available at this price



## lisa b (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello everyone,

*I have ONE open box Pro 380 vacuum sealer.  It was literally used 5 times (as in 5 bags) and covered by the full warranty. I am discounting it $50. 

This sealer has a 16" seal bar, a stainless steel body, a double piston pump, and a cooling fan. It is a true workhorse. You will probably get tired of vacuum sealing before it does!*

Here is a link to the product:

https://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-380-876380.htm

*I am offering it to the forum members first before putting it on my website. If anyone is interested, please give me a call at 661-332-5631.*

Thanks!
Lisa B.
Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------

